# Buchtip , (verspätet)



## karsten. (7. Apr. 2005)

Hallo
für DIE von Euch die die anderen einschlägigen Bücher schon alle haben.

letztens auf dem Flohmarkt hab ich dieses Buch mitgenommen:

Wasserpflanzen
von 
Dr.Eva Maria Bursche
kleine Botanik der Wassergewächse
Neumann Verlag Leipzig Radebeul
1. Aufl.1952
6. Aufl. 1980  6,80 Mark der DDR

ein RICHTIG gutes kleines Buch 
gut gegliedert , 
mit Erläuterungen
-des Kreislaufs der Stoffe im See
-Zonenbildung der Wasserpflanzen
-Pflanzliches Plankton
-der Aufwuchs (Algen)
-Betimmungsmerkmale und Bestimmungstabellen

und so ziemlich alle (ca.100) für uns in Betracht kommenden Wasserpflanzen 
sind mit schönen Zeichnungen und z.T. mit Fotos erläutert.
meist mit einem Satz über die fischwirtschaftliche Bedeutung ,
aber das kann man ja überlesen !
Natürlich kein Bezug auf Gartenteiche (1952 !) 
kein Problem , die Planzen waren ja auch schon vorher da !

das alles ziemlich trocken, eben als Fachbuch geschrieben  

ich hab mal kurz gegoogelt und auf den ersten 4 Seiten schon 5 Angebote gefunden 

zwischen 2 €  und 15,34 € !



nur für wirklich Interessierte 

karsten.
 8)


----------

